# Having problems with 1977 Sullair diesel Compressor



## Anne Geringer (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am having problems with my old sullair compressor. I just rebuilt the motor, but now I can't seem to get the plumbing right. The motor runs good, the pump is pumping air, but the air is not being stored in the tanks and the engine even stalls from too much pressure in the lines. Any help or places where I can get a plumbing diagram deeply appreciated.

Thanks,

John


----------



## bigbob (Oct 3, 2017)

Does the engine slow down when it comes up to pressure? Does the inlet butterfly valve start to close off when it comes up to pressure? How much is to much pressure? Are you filling up tanks other than the tank built into the compressor?


----------

